# Update Software programmieren



## arbnor (7. Dez 2014)

Hallo Leute

Ich hab da so ne Aufgabe. Nun ich bin zimlich neu in Java und muss mein Programm jetzt in Java schrieben. 

Beschreibung: 

Nehmeb wir an ich habe ein einfaches GUI mit einer einzigen funktion (button) beenden. 

Dieses GUI ist auf der aktuellen Version 1.0 und als Anweneder benötigt man eine Lizenz.  

Nach einem Jahr (1 woche bevor die Lizenz abläuft) Soll mein Programm den User automatisch fragen ob er die laufzeit des Programmes verläbgern möchte. Nachdem dieser sein OK gibt,  geht meine geschriebene software hin und updatet das Program automatisch auf die version"1.1" 

Die frage:

Kann mir jemand erklärn was ich genau lernen muss um dies hin zu kriegen und vlt einige Webseiten zeigen bei denen ich nachschauen kann. Habe leider nicht gefunden. 

Ich danke fûr eure Hilfe.

Gruss arbnor


----------



## JavaMeister (7. Dez 2014)

Elementare Grundlagen über Java und Streams sowie des Classloaders wären von Vorteil:

Ansonsten kurz gegoogelt:

swing - How to implement auto update in Java? - Stack Overflow

How should I implement an auto-updater? - Stack Overflow

jar - How can I write a Java application that can update itself at runtime? - Stack Overflow

und ca. 94.000 weitere Ergebnisse.


----------

